

This week in Rails: the backstory - chancancode
http://localhost:4000/blog/2014/04/24/this-week-in-rails-the-backstory.html

======
wigsgiw
Unfortunately I'm not running your blog on port 4000.

~~~
chancancode
I'm not going to resubmit this, but for future archaeologists the real URL is
[http://brewhouse.io/blog/2014/04/24/this-week-in-rails-
the-b...](http://brewhouse.io/blog/2014/04/24/this-week-in-rails-the-
backstory.html)

